# Where to buy Methylene Blue?



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

To prevent eggs from growing fungus.

Thanks!


----------



## panther2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

Saw some at Big Al north york last week. They definitely have it online...


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

*Mops*



missindifferent said:


> To prevent eggs from growing fungus.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/methylene-blue-p-261.html


----------

